# Been a while



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Haven't posted in quit a while bc just haven't been able to go due to weather, getting a 4th degree, new babies, and all that good stuff but finally got to go last night for a while. In an hour and 15 minutes we put 25 on the string then the north wind kicked up and didn't see another fish. Nothing big just all 13-17 inch MS fish.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Really nice trip! :thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job, and believe me I know how stuff can get in the way. Very good hour and fifteen minutes.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Great job, and believe me I know how stuff can get in the way. Very good hour and fifteen minutes.


 yea i cant really say the kids/school/work type stuff has been whats stopped me.....still had plenty chances to go just seems like every time I would try to go it would be blowin like crazy or be a terrible tide. Really even last night wasnt great conditions......north wind got stiff pretty early over here...bout 930 or so and water was a little cloudy from the recent rain and wind.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

J, it's been that way this way as well. Bad tides,bad water and bad wind. Tides are getting a little better and with everything else you just have to go and hope for the best. More rain this weekend.Really good to hear from you this year and hopefully better days coming.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jvalhenson said:


> Haven't posted in quit a while bc just haven't been able to go due to weather, getting a 4th degree, new babies, and all that good stuff but finally got to go last night for a while. In an hour and 15 minutes we put 25 on the string then the north wind kicked up and didn't see another fish. Nothing big just all 13-17 inch MS fish.


 if you don't mind sharing where are you fishing at?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

MS.....can't give any more details than that.....to many over this way reading&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jvalhenson said:


> MS.....can't give any more details than that.....to many over this way reading&#55357;&#56835;


 Cool that's good enough Sir. I totally understand. :whistling:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see the Miss. reports again. 
You really think there's "Lurkers" on here who just take info and don't give back.LOL


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job on a nice mess of flatties. Those MS waters can be tough clarity wise. I used to live just north of you in Larue. Killed a lot of flounder over your way.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> Good job on a nice mess of flatties. Those MS waters can be tough clarity wise. I used to live just north of you in Larue. Killed a lot of flounder over your way.


we werent to far apart then...i can step out on the front porch and just about throw a baseball and have it land in Larue.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

I went last night also, only two, that seems to be my number ! two  Well eventually if I go enough maybe I'll get Three ???


----------

